# Gas masks for training



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Anyone know where i can get some from?


----------



## highlandfighter (May 31, 2010)

trainingmask.com

$84 dollars

they do have a list of internatiol sellers but couldnt find the mask on the uk site,


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

You could get a british army respirator from a local military surplus store for less then Â£30 or you could just tape youre nose closed and breath through a snorkle if you want to be really cheap.


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

In short, every qualified S&C coach I've ever talked to says they're a waste of time (if you're doing it for MMA training etc. and you're not an elite triathlete or something).


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

loads on e bay

we use respirators at gym....dont look so ODD


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Just get a S10 respirator mate, Try get one with a new sealed canister if possible. As mentioned ebay is a good place.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Just get a S10 respirator mate, Try get one with a new sealed canister if possible. As mentioned ebay is a good place.


some one has been talking to lee


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

funny how the gym has changed and hes ripped up alot since then doing the gasmask training


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sean sherk has just released one saw it in a few magazines, got to say I'm skeptical can ne one actualy vouch for em??


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

Altitude Training, Hypoxic Training, Altitude Tent, VO2 Max by Higher Peak

hypoxic training, which is what the gas mask /respiratoer is trying to mimmick


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info dudes


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

ive also wondered about this, would something like this work?

3M 4251C SPRAY PAINT RESPIRATOR on eBay (end time 06-Mar-11 08:57:32 GMT)


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

christomo said:


> ive also wondered about this, would something like this work?
> 
> 3M 4251C SPRAY PAINT RESPIRATOR on eBay (end time 06-Mar-11 08:57:32 GMT)


we use similar, but we block off parts of the filters to further reduce air flow


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Just got 2 from here - only down the road as well:-

Military mart.co.uk - The Home of army Surplus - MilitaryMart.co.uk ( HoodsUK ) - Â£14.99 each inc filter etc (Â£5.95 delivery)


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

Si-K said:


> Just got 2 from here - only down the road as well:-
> 
> Military mart.co.uk - The Home of army Surplus - MilitaryMart.co.uk ( HoodsUK ) - Â£14.99 each inc filter etc (Â£5.95 delivery)


good price


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> some one has been talking to lee


Not the fact i was the army for 6 years and a NBC instructor? Ive been training with Lee the last few weeks mate but the gas mask ive swerved i think my fat chops restrict enough oxygen as it is! LOL


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Not the fact i was the army for 6 years and a NBC instructor? Ive been training with Lee the last few weeks mate but the gas mask ive swerved i think my fat chops restrict enough oxygen as it is! LOL


I thought u got discharged after 2 weeks for wearing that gimp suit?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

They wouldnt call my "pycho Mantis" so i left!!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

If you didnt cut the arse out of your leather pants they would have taken you seriously


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

hey guys i read the above link,and ave spoken 2 a few guys about this,can any1 break this down a bit 4 me as i dont understand the concept yet...what exactly is wearing the mask supposed 2 mimic ? say i was going 2 start training wearing the mask,do i wear it my full cardio workout?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

kev3383 said:


> hey guys i read the above link,and ave spoken 2 a few guys about this,can any1 break this down a bit 4 me as i dont understand the concept yet...what exactly is wearing the mask supposed 2 mimic ? say i was going 2 start training wearing the mask,do i wear it my full cardio workout?


It just limits oxygen intake, so simulates altitude raining basically.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

from what i can gather from abit of research it helps strengthen the diaphram and lungs to promote a faster gaseous exchange?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Is there any proven benefits from training with a gas mask though?


----------

